
How a Gig Worker Revolt Begins - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/19/style/rev-transcription-workers-gig-economy.html
======
xhkkffbf
I think they jacked up their cut too high. Whoops.

The smart thing is for people to just quit. Or since it's a gig economy, fail
to show up. When the service drops, they'll come running.

------
randyrand
Mass quitting everywhere?

